# man in New hampshire killed



## mickeyd (Mar 19, 2009)

two friends where dropping trees close to house . they had an excavator bucket pushing against the tree so it would fall away from the house . the main hydrolic line burst causing the bucket to drop onto the homeowner running the sawbelow killing him .Damn one friend killed another !
MD
Link to news story
http://www.wmur.com/news/18675969/detail.html


----------



## HuskyMike (Mar 19, 2009)

sucks!


----------

